# Home Depot pavers vs Other



## Jstewart17 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm laying a patio (228sqft) in my backyard. I've already dug it out and laid a 3 inch gravel base. I'm going to put sand on top of that then lay the brick patio in a basket weave pattern. 
Home Depot sells the brick pavers, which are 4x8 inches by 1 3/4 thick for $2.00 sqft. But I visited a local stone and tile store that had thicker brick pavers (2 3/4) for $3.56 a sqft, which almost doubles the price for my project. 
My question is which pavers should I go with? The pavers from HD which are more easy on my pocket or the inch thicker pavers that double the price? No vehicles will be driven on it, it will just be a place to cook out and sit out on. 
Thanks


----------



## JoeLena (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't answer that directly, but while I've been shopping around I've noticed that HD/Lowes are oftem cheaper, but many items cost a LOT more there.

Try checking at a local brick and stone yard. Here they have prices that are usually a little better, at least on a lot of items. They should carry some brand of pavers like you are looking for.


----------



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

*Pavers*

I agree with thje previous comment. Shop around, it's worth the time & trouble. Home Depot buys from various suppliers so I'd look (even ask them who their supplier is) for the source. Another point to consider is availability. Not for now, but in the event you want to change things later of replace a broken piece. Make sure the supplies has been around and is in good financial status (not going out of business). Also, if you aren't driving or having any major weight on the pavers, the differenct isn't a major concern.


----------



## Jj375 (Feb 25, 2011)

Check how the pavers are constructed some are solid color and others are only surface color that will wear away or show if scratched. Pavers are easy to replace but wouldn't want to keep on doing it. I just did a installation with Hanover pavers for about 2.50$ a square foot from a concrete block store.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 16, 2011)

If you do get the pavers from HD or Lowes, get 3-5 extra pieces just in case you ever need to replace one. 

Btw if I was you I would definitely save the $ and use the cheaper ones. As long as you are not driving over them, there should be no problems.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Even with a good base, an interlocking concrete paver (if that is what your are considering) is probably a 40mm paver (1 5/8" thick are relatively rare in total usage) could possibly have a tendency to rock because of the slight thickness, but it is more stable than plain chunk of concrete.

For a casual patio, the units may be adequate since they are functional.

Normally a 60 mm paver is used, but 80 mm (for driveways and streets) and 100 mm (for airport and heavy industrial applications) are also available.

This is assuming you are looking at interlocking concrete pavers with spacers to assure proper spacing and some space for the sand interlock that provides stability.

Dick


----------



## Jstewart17 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks to all! Home Depot can special order the 60mm pavers and they're only a few cents more than the 40mm, so I went with them.
Thanks again!


----------

